# No more "MSA" Paraclete



## Snaquebite (Oct 20, 2011)

maybe PPE will let Paraclete do what it used to do so well...
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/...165086.html?x=0&.v=1


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 21, 2011)

PPE is who invented the all too famous MTV (Modular Tactical Vest).  That this was horrible to wear.  The Marine Corps invested an ass ton of money into them, and then the Commandant put one on when he went to Iraq and immediately started implementing the plate carriers.  Hopefully this move will put a fire under PPE's ass to make something good.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 21, 2011)

For those who aren't familiar with the MTV, here is a link to it on PPE's website.

http://www.body-armor.com/military.html


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2011)

Tim D'Annunzio just started his own company, XPX Armor or something like that.


----------



## Snaquebite (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm hoping PPE will stay with Armor an let Paraclete do the nylon...however, much depends on all the rights PPE bought. MSA has som fine armor, but wouldn't let Paraclete design vests....


----------



## Snaquebite (Oct 21, 2011)

He had to wait 5 years with a no compete clause.....


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 21, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> For those who aren't familiar with the MTV, here is a link to it on PPE's website.
> 
> http://www.body-armor.com/military.html



Although very gay.. They provided much laughs when the quick release was pulled  Or frustration when you accidentally got yours caught.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 21, 2011)

Hopefully Paraclete can get back to being as innovative as they were in the early day.


----------

